# Smoked Venison sausage



## smokin pappy (Nov 8, 2013)

First attempt at smoked venison sausage. Fuel source is lump charcoal and pecan. Running temp around 250° . Any pointers on temp or is that good? Maybe a little research before hand would have been better. Oh well long tough week and something had to be smoked.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 8, 2013)

Keep it under 175 or the fat will render out. Bring the IT of your sausage to 152 and then pull it and give it an ice bath.


----------



## smokin pappy (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Woodcutter


----------

